# Serial Numbers and one question on L Model Gravely



## 30acres (Aug 11, 2011)

When was the last year that Gravely used oil bath air cleaners on their engines?


My ID plate on the gas tank reads................

Dunbar VA
Manufacturing Number C14160
Tractor Serial Number SR 5870
The sticker on hood reads Made in Dixie.

Can anybody put a year date on this model?

Thanks.


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

I think the last year they used the oil bath air cleaner was around 1961 or 1962. According to your serial number that tractor was made in 1959. They made southern region tractors from 1957 to 1964 having the SR before the number. That tractor was made in Georgia. In 1968 Gravely built the plant in Clemmons NC and combined the manufacturing of Gravely's in Dunbar WV and Albany.


----------



## 30acres (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for the informative answer.


----------



## alguy (Feb 26, 2014)

my old gravely is SR 1294 can't find more about it? year


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

i posted in the other thread about it i think its a 57 first year southern region tractor


----------

